# Steroids that do not cause Gynecomastia - Summer Cycle



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

i would plan my 2nd cycle, but last year i started a 30mg Dianabol only and after 4 days i get small lumps and sore nipples too, so i stopped the cycle immediatly and i used nolva and proviron with poor results. As everybody knows, dianabol convert to estrogen, so gyne is very common in many athlets.

Now, i would start a new cycle but i don't know which aas to choose, i heard a lot about using only oxandrolone or with masteron for all who are gyno-prone, winstrol many people told me that there is a possibility that convert into estrogen. Is that true?

So what aas do you advice for a gyno-prone user?

Thanks!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Looked at something like epi?

As far as I'm aware you can technically get gyno from any form of aas. Although the oracles on here will probably correct this statement.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Tbol? As far as I could research it doesn't aromatise etc so no gyno in normal situations.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

TBOL, Anavar or Winstrol but there is a risk of gyno during PCT as with any steroid I am afraid. As long as you use Tamoxifen/Clomid you should be fine during PCT you should be fine.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thought Tbol didn't aromatise.....I'll wait to hear from de chiefs!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The only DHT derivative that converts to estrogen is oxymethenolone (oxy's) so look to maybe anavar or similer?! I normally run something like proviron with all my cycles and it seems to work for me, but maybe you are very susceptable?! Tbol is a good shout too........


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

You could have carried on with the d-bol once you started on the nolva.

As said, winny, anavar also masteron. Basically look for steroids or prohormones which are DHT derivatives. All make me angry ginja ninja though.

I get gyno of female farts but I do ok by using Arimdex, just as you should with any cycle. Enough posts on here about the need for it, yet people still take blindly.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

As a DHT derivative, oxandrolone does not aromatize.. So I shouldn't get gyno... Right?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

lucask99 said:


> As a DHT derivative, oxandrolone does not aromatize.. So I shouldn't get gyno... Right?


Right, as long as it's really oxandrolone.

Steroids that do not aromatize will not give you gyno (take care with tbol, this can cause gyno) directly but when you stop using them the subsequent imbalance of hormones can cause gyno.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Mars said:


> Right, as long as it's really oxandrolone.
> 
> Steroids that do not aromatize will not give you gyno (take care with tbol, this can cause gyno) directly but when you stop using them the subsequent imbalance of hormones can cause gyno.


Is it high doses of tbol that can cause gyno? I specifically chose tbol due to the low chance of gyno, how does it cause it and is there anything that can be done to reduce the risk further?


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Mars said:


> Right, as long as it's really oxandrolone.
> 
> Steroids that do not aromatize will not give you gyno (take care with tbol, this can cause gyno) directly but when you stop using them the subsequent imbalance of hormones can cause gyno.


So how to avoid the possible gyno problem after the cycle???


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

Hello?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

MrM said:


> Is it high doses of tbol that can cause gyno? I specifically chose tbol due to the low chance of gyno, how does it cause it and is there anything that can be done to reduce the risk further?


Bump


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

take test mate and an ai with it, job done - forget flirting around gyno, just take precautions to make sure u dont get it.


----------



## sussex84 (Apr 1, 2012)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/13/Steroidogenesis.svg

As I understand it, PCT Gyno is your body balancing homeostasis. Simply, you remove the steroid, your body counters this by producing estrogen, you can't balance with test straight away because it's suppressed/shutdown.

The other type of gyno is caused by excessive progestin, this has to be activate by estrogen for it to do anything anyway.

So as I understand it, if you block out estrogen, you can't get gyno, end of story.

Arimidex is probably the most effective AI (aromatse inhibitor). Usual dose is between 0.25 - 1mg/day. In most cases 0.5mg/day is sufficient.

Nolvadex is estrogen receptor antagonist, it doesn't stop it building it up in your system, it prevents your moobs growing because it sits there taking up the parking space. That said, if you are progestin sensitive and you have high levels of estrogen in your system, you'll get the same problem even on nolva.

For the record, I did a week on SD Matrix, and had PCT gyno issues, my nips are tiny bite bigger, my regret is thinking pharma labs esto suppress was even enough, I'm not sure if Oding the Triazole or Esto Suppress is what saved me, maybe the combination of the 2.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

sussex84 said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/13/Steroidogenesis.svg
> 
> As I understand it, PCT Gyno is your body balancing homeostasis. Simply, you remove the steroid, your body counters this by producing estrogen, you can't balance with test straight away because it's suppressed/shutdown.
> 
> ...


do you think i could get gyno and pain nipples with Anavar too? Masteron could help?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

test aromatises.

Dbol aromatises

deca aromatises (but to progesterone) at 20% the rate of test

boldenone aromatises at about 50% the rate of test

no DHT derivate can aromatise (winny, oxy, anavar, proviron, masteron)

also tren does not aromatise

this is bro-science btw, i found from AUSBUILT on another thread


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

jaypricel19 said:


> test aromatises.
> 
> Dbol aromatises
> 
> ...


yes i know bro, but i could get estrogen rebound using anavar or masteron?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> yes i know bro, but i could get estrogen rebound using anavar or masteron?


oh, i see what you mean, i dont know to be honest


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Deca aromatizes to progesterone, that's the orst advice I've read in a long long time!


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't worry bout what steroid your taking mate just trial and error just run the appropriate ancillaries like tamoxifen and a strong AI both or one or the other again it's trial and error but there is no steroid to work your way around gyno if your prone.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

jaypricel19 said:


> oh, i see what you mean, i dont know to be honest


btw if i should get gyno do you advice me using adex immediatly?


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Run it through out if your prone buddy but start the Adex a week or two before to bring the aromatese enzyme inactive for when your blood stream is flooded gear.


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

English muscle said:


> Run it through out if your prone buddy but start the Adex a week or two before to bring the aromatese enzyme inactive for when your blood stream is flooded gear.


sorry when i have to run adex? during the cycle or first to start anavar + masteron?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

lucask99 said:


> sorry when i have to run adex? during the cycle or first to start anavar + masteron?


am really not clued up on PCT, but what "english muscle" is saying is start the arimadex 2 weeks before you start your anavar/mast to let the arimdex peak in your blood and keep taking the arimadex all the way thru your cycle


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Test suspension 100mg every day for at least 8 weeks..

Show us your moobs when your finished


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry mate I missed the part you said you was running masteron and anavar, not sure what you'll get out of that cycle to be honest, have you had gyno before or just worried about puffy nips in the summer when our shirts of?


----------



## lucask99 (May 21, 2011)

English muscle said:


> Sorry mate I missed the part you said you was running masteron and anavar, not sure what you'll get out of that cycle to be honest, have you had gyno before or just worried about puffy nips in the summer when our shirts of?


i run dbol last year 30mg/ed for 4 days and i get small lumps under the nipples and pain too.. so using mast/anavar (they not aromathize) i shouldn't get gyno, but my im scared for a "extrogen rebound"..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tbol can cause gyno as it certainly gave me a sore left nip and it wasnt me imagining it, I know that cause its only my left nipple that seems to be prone to it.


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

My advice would be to run a test only cycle but take 1 mg Adex or 25mg aromasin every other day starting 1 week before the cycle if no gyno probs occur lower dosage to half a tab eod, the reason for this is no or low estrogen = no estrogen problems that's goe for all aromatising steroids which are great muscle builders.


----------

